# Sustanon 250 Organon Deca 300 12 Week Cycle HELP!!!



## k4rlh3n (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey guys,

I am going to be starting a course this week my third cycle got some Sustanon 250 (Oragnon) and some Deca 300 (EuroPharm) also got 10 mg Dianobols.

Just wondering what the best dosage would be for a 12 week course, I was thinking of running just 1 ml of each once per week.

I have looked and some people recommend to run the Sustanon 250 at 2 ml a week?

Im also quite gyno sensitive so is there anything I could run throughout the course that wouldnt effect the gains?

I have also considered my PCT 2 weeks after my last Sus shot but still undecided...

Any help would be much appreciated so thanks in advance!

Current stats

22

88 kg

14% BF


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm probly the worse person for advice but I'm on the same cycle doing susstanon 250 at 2 mill for 14 weeks and and deca at 1.5mill for 12 and pct 3 weeks after last suss jab if its any help to ya


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

This is your third cycle?? Then you should know that this is not a good cycle plan!! You need to run more test than deca (I would run 750mg test/600mg deca). And you are undecided on pct?? Just do whatever you did for previous cycles if that worked for ya!!


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Need more research mate!! You don't know what to use to stop gyno and starting pct 2 weeks after last sustanon jab is too early!!


----------



## k4rlh3n (Mar 4, 2013)

Ok so I shall start my PCT 3 weeks after the last jab of sus will run the sus for 14 weeks and the deca for 12.

Am I better off just doing 500 mg of sus and 300 mg of deca so 2 ml of sus and 1 ml of deca p/w and split the shots of sus into 2 separate days?

I was thinking of running aromasin throughout the course to prevent gyno?

Any advice would be great thankyou!


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

k4rlh3n said:


> Ok so I shall start my PCT 3 weeks after the last jab of sus will run the sus for 14 weeks and the deca for 12.
> 
> Am I better off just doing 500 mg of sus and 300 mg of deca so 2 ml of sus and 1 ml of deca p/w and split the shots of sus into 2 separate days?
> 
> ...


To be honest mate the advice stuey99 has given you is bang on the money, you will grow like a weed!


----------



## k4rlh3n (Mar 4, 2013)

so run 3 ml sus - 750 mg and 2 ml deca - 600 mg ?

When should I split the doses up have 1 ml sus monday 1 ml sus wednesday 1 ml sus friday?

These doses seem pretty high but I am open to peoples advice I am starting the course tonight, thanks again!


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

k4rlh3n said:


> so run 3 ml sus - 750 mg and 2 ml deca - 600 mg ?
> 
> When should I split the doses up have 1 ml sus monday 1 ml sus wednesday 1 ml sus friday?
> 
> These doses seem pretty high but I am open to peoples advice I am starting the course tonight, thanks again!


250mg sustanon mon, wed, fri. 300mg deca mon, fri. Yes, you should finish deca couple weeks before test just to be safe. Aromasin 12.5mg ed, 1000io hcg per week, pct 3 weeks after last jab (on 750mg I'd prob leave it 18 days)

Edit: make that pct 25 days after last jab.


----------



## k4rlh3n (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey thanks for your help and info guys should I start the course on 500 mg of sus and 300 mg of deca and then 4 weeks in up it to 700 mg sus and 600 mg deca?


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

How comes u pinning so many times a week isn't a pin off each compound enough once a week example I do 2 mill suss and 1.5 deca wens night only


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Ricky12345 said:


> How comes u pinning so many times a week isn't a pin off each compound enough once a week example I do 2 mill suss and 1.5 deca wens night only


Depends how your sustanon is dosed mate tbh. Of there is alot of prop and/or phenyl prop I would say it makes more sense to pin eod to get the most out of those short esters. Either way is fine, I would personally stick to 3x a week...prob won't make much of a diff tho


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

k4rlh3n said:


> Hey thanks for your help and info guys should I start the course on 500 mg of sus and 300 mg of deca and then 4 weeks in up it to 700 mg sus and 600 mg deca?


I would just go straight into it mate, me personally ill be running a similar cycle in a month or two and ill just pin all the sus on a mon and all the deca on a thurs.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

k4rlh3n said:


> Hey thanks for your help and info guys should I start the course on 500 mg of sus and 300 mg of deca and then 4 weeks in up it to 700 mg sus and 600 mg deca?


Why??? Just pick a dose and stick to it mate!!


----------



## Badonkadonk (Dec 9, 2012)

just finish my cicle 12weeks of sust/deca and doing 2 weeks bridge with blue hearts to pct

I run it 500 sust and 300 deca pw, i add dbol to kickstart the cicle and the gains were insane!!!

let's see how much I can hold

this dosage is the most comon and if you say is your 3th cicle 250 will not do big thing for your, you will get shut down anyway so...


----------



## k4rlh3n (Mar 4, 2013)

Had my first shot tonight 1 ml sus 250 mg and 1 ml deca 300 mg going to have a 2nd sus shot per week to up it to 500 mg on Thursday also on 3 10 mg dianobols each day may run the sus for 14 weeks


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

k4rlh3n said:


> Had my first shot tonight 1 ml sus 250 mg and 1 ml deca 300 mg going to have a 2nd sus shot per week to up it to 500 mg on Thursday also on 3 10 mg dianobols each day may run the sus for 14 weeks


how did u get on with ur cycle i see u did not post up any progress??


----------



## romeooo (Nov 15, 2014)

Hey Guys , Im Romeo

Im plannin on doing a cycle of deca 250 and sustanon 250 , can url guys tell me a good cycle .

can i take deca250 and sust 250 twice a week .what will be the results . i need ur help please !


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

romeooo said:


> Hey Guys , Im Romeo
> 
> Im plannin on doing a cycle of deca 250 and sustanon 250 , can url guys tell me a good cycle .
> 
> can i take deca250 and sust 250 twice a week .what will be the results . i need ur help please !


Will you be posting pics of juliette when you get access to MA?

Just thought I'd ask on behalf of the lads.

To answer tot question, if you don't know what to expect from sust and deca then you should not be looking to use steroids.


----------



## romeooo (Nov 15, 2014)

Hey how were the results of deca and sust 250 , I'm planning on doing a cycle on it can u help me


----------



## romeooo (Nov 15, 2014)

I have done a cycle on deca long bak and got great results , now I'm planning on doin 250 deca and sust just need a bit of advice on how should I start


----------

